# Favorite timeshare on Eagle Beach in Aruba?



## coachb (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm interested in getting opinions on people's favorite places to stay on Eagle Beach. We've previously stayed at the Ren downtown and liked it. While the private island was beautiful, I really missed long walks on the beach. I've visited Palm Beach but didn't think I'd enjoy staying there. I'm somewhat familiar with the timeshare resorts but admit to being confused about all of the Divi options. It would be just me and DW (no kids!).  TIA for any guidance.


----------



## jackio (Oct 12, 2015)

We stayed at La Cabana last year and loved it. It is not ultra fancy and you have to cross the street to get to the beach, but we thought it was great. There is a nice happy hour and a few activities, and an easy walk to a huge grocery store.


----------



## abc31 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Costa Linda*

I stayed at Costa Linda a few years ago and it was very nice. It was on a beautiful section of the beach.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom unit that was very comfortable and they have 3 bedrooms there as well.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Oct 13, 2015)

You mention the Divi options, but technically there are no Divi Resorts on Eagle Beach. Supposedly Eagle Beach turns into Druif Beach somewhere around Costa Linda/Bucuti/Manchebo. Regardless, out of those three, Costa Linda is the nicest, but some prefer Bucuti as it's adults only.

The Eagle Beach resorts are all across the road from the beach-I think they are Amsterdam Manor, La Cabana, Paradise Beach Villas and La Quinta. The last two are older and small resorts, so I wouldn't recommend them. Amsterdam Manor is quaint and well-maintained, but is fairly small. LaCabana is huge and usually very busy, but has a lot to offer as far as amenities, dining, activities, etc. Be careful they don't give you a unit at the back of the resort, as it's a long walk to the beach.

By the way, here are the Divi options in Aruba. At the lowest point of the high rise/Palm Beach area was the Phoenix, which consisted of the 14 or 15 floor  tower and a smaller building in front of the tower which consisted of villas. About 8 years ago, Divi built the four other smaller towers - the Beach Villas, which are studios, one, two and three bedroom units. The whole resort is now referred to as the Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort, but I think RCI has different codes for the old and new buildings.

Divi also has multiple resorts in the low rise area. Along the beach are Divi Dutch Village, the Tamajrin and Divi All-Inclusive. Across the street is what used to be called Divi Divi Village before they built the Golf Villas and the golf course. Those two sections are now referred to as the Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort. The bottom line is you need to check the room number when you are searching to see what area of the resort you will be in, as many of the deals that are available make it look like you are staying in the newer buildings when in fact you will end up in the older buildings. For the most part, the rooms in all Divi resorts have been updated over the years, but you will see a noticeable difference in the pools and other amenities from old to new.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 14, 2015)

Costa Linda is directly on the beach.  As previously mentioned there are 2 bedrooms and 2 bathroom units and a smaller number of 3 bedroom 4 bathroom units.  We have a very deep beach and a great restaurant and pool area.


----------



## Theousaf (Oct 17, 2015)

*Costa Linda and Divi Links*

We love the solitude of Eagle beach.  I'm not sure where Eagle becomes Druif but I understand the Links is on the latter.  That is with one caveat which are the folks from the cruise ships that can walk to Eagle beach from the ship as well as those that take buses.  Since all beaches in Aruba are public one cannot exclude 'non owners/guests' from the resorts.  We own timeshares at both resorts because they are in the 'low rise section' and therefore less congested.


----------



## Theousaf (Oct 17, 2015)

*Costa Linda and Divi Links*

We love the solitude of Eagle beach.  I'm not sure where Eagle becomes Druif but I understand the Links is on the latter.  There is with one caveat which are the folks from the cruise ships that can walk to Eagle beach from the pier or take a bus or cab.  Since all beaches in Aruba are public one cannot exclude 'non owners or their guests' from the resorts.  We own timeshares at both resorts because they are in the 'low rise section' and therefore less congested.


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 17, 2015)

We like La Cabana as well.  We have stayed many times and always enjoyed it.  I struggle because I like the Surf Club better, but I also don't like the beach there.  I prefer Eagle Beach as far as the beach goes.  The people we meet at LaCabana are always so nice.  

EnjoY


----------

